# Sewer Solution?



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I keep the outback in our driveway but won't let anyone use the toilet while being stored so iI don't have to tow it somewhere to empty the tanks.(Outback is leveled on an incline)
I asked my plumber about adding a dump station but that is not going to work because of location.
I do have a clean out about 25' directly behind the TT but it is uphill.
Will the Sewer Solution push it uphill and if so how well?
I could get one of those hose levelers to help a bit but it would still be running uphill.
Anybody have any experience with the Sewer Solution and some insight?


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

The short answer is NO.

The long answer is water doesn't like to run uphill, and water always wins. That's not really a pump per se, so you can't think of it as pushing anything in that sense. Think of it like trying to wash dirt UP your driveway with the garden hose. You can move some dirt, but you make a big mess and get really wet in the process.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

I agree with BoaterDan, the pressure isn't great enough to move everything uphill. This is what I use at home, Flojet. It's not cheap but probably cheaper than a dump station installed at home. It also comes in handy when using on of those tote-n-store things at the campground.

Brad


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well You need to tell us the elevation change but I will off the cuff say that it will have no problem moving the poo 25' from the trailer.

The sewer solution works by using the venturi effect to suck the poo from the tank and then uses the water pressure and flow in the hose to move it along. If the elevation change is so great that the venturi DP does not suck any poo from the tank then no it will not work but as long as there is a DP at the sewer solution connection then it will work.


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

Ditto with CamperAndy. Unless it's a huge incline it will work. I own it and have gone up hill with it.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

with a hose leveler I could probably get the incline to about -1 foot in 25-30 feet.
My worry would be that the I would have to disconnect the hose at the low (trailer) end with waste water still in the pipe.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Connect the sewer solution at the lowest point and let it suck it dry. If you are only talking about a couple of feet of climb let it take care of it.


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

"works by using the venturi effect to suck the poo from the tank "

that should be the main line in their advertising campaign...


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

4ME said:


> with a hose leveler I could probably get the incline to about -1 foot in 25-30 feet.
> My worry would be that the I would have to disconnect the hose at the low (trailer) end with waste water still in the pipe.


I have a SS and usually wind up with the same situation. Bottom line is that there's always going to be water left in the pipe. If you flush with grey water and then let the water run for a while afterwords, the line should be clean enough for you to not have to worry about it.

One thing I've noticed about the SS is that it doesn't pump in a vacuum. You have to have one of the tank levers open to allow it to get some air. My dumping sequence is to dump the black and let it drain all the way and then close the tank. Open the grey and let it drain all the way. Let the water run for about 30 seconds to clean out the line and then turn the water off and close the grey water drain. I take off the hose and put it away and then............ I go wash my hands!


----------



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

I use the Sewer Solution set-up and have had no problems mowing waste up a slight incline for 20'.

Good luck,

Steve


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

4ME said:


> with a hose leveler I could probably get the incline to about -1 foot in 25-30 feet.
> My worry would be that the I would have to disconnect the hose at the low (trailer) end with waste water still in the pipe.


Wasn't this on that "Dirty Jobs" show one time?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Never thought if using the sewer clean out. Is is really that simple. Just unscrew that cap and insert my sewer line (from Outback).

Love to see my neighbors face when I'm out in the driveway, dress like Randy Quaid from Christmas Vacation, dumping my black tank. LOL....


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

Not to hijack but to add to the Randy Quaid movie thing. I was at a CG in MA and appearently they use undeground sewer tanks. They didn't tell me that. So after a week of being there and leaving my gray tank open and black tank closed. I went to dump my black tank. I turned on my Sewer Solution and opened the dump handle, I look over and noticed that the end of the Sewer Solution was partialy off the CG sewer connection. I run over to put it back on tight and UH OH! The tank was full and I couldn't let go now because the tank and hose are now under pressure. I yell for the wife to shut off the SS and close the dump valve. She argues with me for about 5 minutes yelling back that she can't come out and help me right now. So after screaming at her she finally comes out and shuts it all down. I let go of the hose and, well have you seen the movie RV? YUP, it was just like that. Not as high in the air but I got covered in black waste.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

mons02035 said:


> Not to hijack but to add to the Randy Quaid movie thing. I was at a CG in MA and appearently they use undeground sewer tanks. They didn't tell me that. So after a week of being there and leaving my gray tank open and black tank closed. I went to dump my black tank. I turned on my Sewer Solution and opened the dump handle, I look over and noticed that the end of the Sewer Solution was partialy off the CG sewer connection. I run over to put it back on tight and UH OH! The tank was full and I couldn't let go now because the tank and hose are now under pressure. I yell for the wife to shut off the SS and close the dump valve. She argues with me for about 5 minutes yelling back that she can't come out and help me right now. So after screaming at her she finally comes out and shuts it all down. I let go of the hose and, well have you seen the movie RV? YUP, it was just like that. Not as high in the air but I got covered in black waste.


That'll teach you for coming up here to Massachusetts!! Wow! At least you're ok! At most, I have had a leaky valve and dropped tons of blue stuff on the ground. Smelly and messy, but I've never been covered!!

As for emptying tanks at home, I have drained into out portable big blue tote and then emptied into our cesspool...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mons02035 said:


> ...snip...
> Not as high in the air but I got covered in black waste.


OMG! I would have been right on the camp hosts front door step and when he open the door gave him a big hug.


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

Well...for you movie buffs...
Christmas Vacation Link
RV Movie Link

Some things are always funny
Ken


----------

